# herp?



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

was looking through some posts and keep seeing herp but dont know what is means. can anyone help?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

the word herp, is taken from the word herpetology. Herpetology is the study of Reptiles and amphibians, It literally translates in its latin and greek to the study of crawly things....
The term herper, came about describing individuals who enjoyed the study, field collection and captive maintenance of these remarkable creatures, the term herp came around and is used as a general term describing any reptile or amphibian non-implicitly


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> the word herp, is taken from the word herpetology. Herpetology is the study of Reptiles and amphibians, It literally translates in its latin and greek to the study of crawly things....
> The term herper, came about describing individuals who enjoyed the study, field collection and captive maintenance of these remarkable creatures, the term herp came around and is used as a general term describing any reptile or amphibian non-implicitly










good answer, got nothing to add to that!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

same


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Couldnt have said it any better


----------

